# Hey im new



## lilwane1312 (Jul 13, 2016)

my name is Night I am a pansexual femboy hyena who loves to chat!!  PM ME!!!


----------



## lyar (Jul 13, 2016)

Are femboy hyenas actually "masculine" or strong? Because female hyenas are the bigger stronger ones so like isn't being feminine to male hyena actually mean they are beefier?


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 13, 2016)

HHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII NIGHT


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 13, 2016)

lyar said:


> Are femboy hyenas actually "masculine" or strong? Because female hyenas are the bigger stronger ones so like isn't being feminine to male hyena actually mean they are beefier?


You sir have broken my mind


----------



## lyar (Jul 13, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> You sir have broken my mind


Np


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 13, 2016)

lilwane1312 said:


> my name is Night


*pets on your head* Good Night ! (Pun so intended)


----------



## lilwane1312 (Jul 14, 2016)

**giggles**


----------



## lilwane1312 (Jul 14, 2016)

im just a hyena who embraces his inner female. lol


----------



## lilwane1312 (Jul 14, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> *pets on your head* Good Night ! (Pun so intended)


lol


----------



## lilwane1312 (Jul 14, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> HHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII NIGHT


*blushes* hi cutie!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 14, 2016)

I still wanna know how a fem hyena or some types of owls work


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 14, 2016)

lilwane1312 said:


> lol


*pets more on her head*


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 14, 2016)

Greetings, and welcome to the forums 
*bows*


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 14, 2016)

> *Hey im new*



Hi, New!


----------



## lilwane1312 (Jul 14, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Hi, New!


lol ur funny


----------



## lilwane1312 (Jul 14, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> Greetings, and welcome to the forums
> *bows*


"much appreciated " *curtsys with my dress elegantly*


----------



## lilwane1312 (Jul 14, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> *pets more on her head*


*purrs*


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 14, 2016)

lilwane1312 said:


> *blushes* hi cutie!


*BLUSHES* HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 14, 2016)

lilwane1312 said:


> *purrs*


You one cute lil' fella, ain't ya ^w^ *scratches/tickles your chin*


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 14, 2016)

WAIT IS A FEMBOY GIRL WHOSE O BOY OR A BOY WHOSE A GIRS


----------



## lilwane1312 (Jul 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> You one cute lil' fella, ain't ya ^w^ *scratches/tickles your chin*


**purrs louder** ""yes i am!"


----------



## lilwane1312 (Jul 15, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> WAIT IS A FEMBOY GIRL WHOSE O BOY OR A BOY WHOSE A GIRS


im a boy who acts like a girl


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

lilwane1312 said:


> **purrs louder** ""yes i am!"


*rubs your belly and purrs along with you*


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 15, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> WAIT IS A FEMBOY GIRL WHOSE O BOY OR A BOY WHOSE A GIRS



The thirst is real with this guy like holy damn



lilwane1312 said:


> my name is Night I am a pansexual femboy hyena who loves to chat!!  PM ME!!!



When did you come to realize you love frying pans?


----------



## lilwane1312 (Jul 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> *rubs your belly and purrs along with you*


"IT FEELS SO GOOOOOOD!!"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

lilwane1312 said:


> "IT FEELS SO GOOOOOOD!!"


*nuzzles my nose at the back of your neck*


----------



## lilwane1312 (Jul 15, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> The thirst is real with this guy like holy damn
> 
> 
> 
> When did you come to realize you love frying pans?


 
IT WAS AROUND 9TH GRADE WHEN I WAS WALKING IN THE STORE AND SAW THE MOST BEAUTIFUL NON STICK FRYING PAN AND FELL IN LOVE!LOL


----------



## lilwane1312 (Jul 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> *nuzzles my nose at the back of your neck*


*starts to murrs and twitch my leg*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

lilwane1312 said:


> *starts to murrs and twitch my leg*


*pets your head and nuzzles a bit more* You like that ? : 3


----------



## lilwane1312 (Jul 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> *pets your head and nuzzles a bit more* You like that ? : 3


*yess i doooo!!!*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

lilwane1312 said:


> *yess i doooo!!!*


*NUZZLE INTENSIFIES* X3


----------



## lilwane1312 (Jul 15, 2016)

*nuzzles back*


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 15, 2016)

lilwane1312 said:


> IT WAS AROUND 9TH GRADE WHEN I WAS WALKING IN THE STORE AND SAW THE MOST BEAUTIFUL NON STICK FRYING PAN AND FELL IN LOVE!LOL



Not gonna lie here mate


----------

